# Time for a Yard Sale??



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's some food for thought.....nahhhh....makes too much sense.

Regards, Mike

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/12/28/time-for-yard-sale-selling-excess-property-could-net-billions-for-cash-strapped/


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

It would make a lot of sense if they used the money wisely. HaHa I don't see that happening, politicians would treat it like petty cash.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

It's a fact that goes back as far as taxes. Every time the government finds new money, they see it as some they did not have before. They will spend it. IF they happen to use a "temporary" tax to pay their way out of something, they will find a way to keep the tax for more pork. I don't think I have EVER heard of the government letting any money stop coming in.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Selling government assets would only make the rich richer!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> It's a fact that goes back as far as taxes. Every time the government finds new money, they see it as some they did not have before. They will spend it. IF they happen to use a "temporary" tax to pay their way out of something, they will find a way to keep the tax for more pork. I don't think I have EVER heard of the government letting any money stop coming in.


Our county implemented a temporary wheel tax to get ahead of road repairs, it's been temporary for so long I can't even remember how long ago they passed it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Way back when, Illinois instituted a 3% income tax. Within a year, it was boosted by a .5% temporary increase to 3.5%. Last year, it was temporarily raised to 6% and all of the money was diverted to cover the pension obligations that where supposed to be covered previously. Now, they're talking about borrowing $4 billion to cover unpaid bills.

Temporary tax increases _never_ go away.

One of the rules of management I learned was: Don't make big changes, people get really upset and start to take action. But, you can make lots of little changes. They'll grumble, but they'll give in after a short period of time.

People in Illinois hardly even grumbled when the tax rate jumped to 6%. I guess we're getting used to pain.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> One of the rules of management I learned was: Don't make big changes, people get really upset and start to take action. But, you can make lots of little changes. They'll grumble, but they'll give in after a short period of time.
> 
> People in Illinois hardly even grumbled when the tax rate jumped to 6%. I guess we're getting used to pain.
> 
> Ralph


That's why you'll never see gas jump in big increments in one day. Might go up 5-10 cents a day, for a total of 35-70 cents for the week, but hardly ever in one day. Most people have short memory's, they'll start to consider last weeks $3.10 as cheap when gas is around $3.30, which is total BS as it should be around $2 yet. Another reason why tax day and election day are six months apart. You'll forget the pain on tax day before the next election and forget the election promises before tax day rolls around again. I'd like to see all elections the day after taxes are due.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

How about taxes on the miles you drive?
http://www.mygovcost.org/2011/05/05/obama-floats-new-tax-on-miles-driven-based-on-spy-device-in-your-car/

If you doubt it, try google.... https://www.google.com/search?q=tax+on+miles+driven&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------

